# famous partners



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

Can be famous couples or things that belong together, real or fictitious

Romeo and Juliet
Trafalger Square and Pigeons
Peaches and Cream
Victoria and Albert
Ringo and Yoko
Posh Spice and David Beckham
Horse and Carriage
Kate Bush and Northener
Sugar and spice
Holmes and Watson
bangers and mash
jelly and icecream
scotch and soda
gin and it
shoes and socks
Snow White and the seven dwarves (OK I know that's realy 8)


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

needle and threat
salt and pepper
chees and onion
cheese and pickle
William and Mary
oranges and lemons
beef and ale
mint and lamb
black and white
fish and chips


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

egg and chips
curry and rice
den and angie
jack and vera
barbie and ken
rhubbrb and custard


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

bonnie and clyde
boddie and doyle
cagney and lacey
pinky and perky
sooty and sweep
starsky and hutch
bill and ben
dempsy and makepeace


----------



## katie (Aug 10, 2009)

bonnie and clyde
angelina & brad


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 10, 2009)

henry tudor and anne boleyn


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

knickers and bra
dustpan and brush
vodka and coke
ice and a slice
light and bitter
barcardi and coke
rosie and jim
little and large
gammon and eggs
batman and robin 
delboy and rodney
rodd hull and emu
snaked and ladders
hat and scarf
peaches and cream
peters and lee
strawberry and cream
minie and mickey mouse


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

tango and cash
turner and hooch
abbott and costello
laurel and hardy
adam and eve
ant and dec
saints and greivsy
black and decker
beautry and the beast
cagney and lacey
butch cassidy and the sundance kid
chas and dave
dastardly and muttley
dolce and gobanna
marks and spencers
hale and pace
french and saunders


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

scooby doo and shaggy
his and hers
blackpool and kisse me quick hats
lager and lime
Keith harris and orville
guy the gorrilla and London Zoo
popcorn and the cinema


----------



## katie (Aug 10, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> henry tudor and anne boleyn



+ the other boleyn girl


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

mop and buckett
mapp and lucia
troilus and cressida


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

mork and mindy
simon and garfunkel
doctor jekly and mr hyde
penn and teller
robson and jerome
fish and tartare sauce
thelma and louise
bob markey and the whailers
noel and liam
pain and pleasure
rest and relaxation


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

Elton John and Bernie Taupin
James Bond and Miss Money Penny
tate and lyle


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

proctor and gamble
lemon and lime
tea and biscuits 
coffee and cream


----------



## Caroline (Aug 10, 2009)

ice cream and custard


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL we could go on for days 

ginger rogers and fred astaire
ike and tina turner
stephen fry and hugh laurie
chip and dale
keith harris and orville


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2009)

mel and kim
pepsi and shirley
2 fat ladies
andrew ridgley and george michael


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeltsin and vodka.
George Bush and strategically shaved chimps (apparently Obama is the first English speaking president since Clinton.)
Blackadder and Baldrick.
Tony Blair and bullshit. 
Maggie Thatcher and miners (infamous surely! Don't call me Shirely  )
Banting and Best.
Students and student debt.
Students and alcohol.
Pink Floyd and Sid Barret (not sure if this would count as partners but I reckon so if you look at the time after Barret had to leave Pink Floyd)
Spike Milligan and manic depression. Also Prince Charles, see youtube link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkOAUht3G5o&feature=fvst (The bit you want is around three quarters in but it's a great clip if you watch it all.)
Bonnie and Clyde.
Angus Young and funny walks.
The Irish and Guiness.
England and warm beer. 
France and cheese!
Germany and no sense of humour.
Sir Bernard Spilsbury and murder.

I could go on...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2009)

Kate Bush and Northerner...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Kate Bush and Northerner...



its been done !!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> its been done !!



Just wanted to make sure she saw it!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Just wanted to make sure she saw it!



Ah ok Northerner  

KATE BUSH AND NORTHERNER !!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Laurel and Hardy
Black and White
Rum and Black
Salt and Vinegar
Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee
Cheryl and Ashley
Coleen and Rooney
Pint of Lager and a Packet of Crisps
Hansel and Gretal
Mork and Mindy
Cannon and Ball
Sooty and Sweep

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bread and Butter ( from a Low Carber ahem )


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolley
Gill Ireland and Charles Bronson
French and Saunders
Thing and It
Morticia and Gomez Adams
Rolls and Royce
Pratt and Witney
Dorothy and Toto
Wilbur and Orville Wright


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

The Carpenters
The Willaims sisters (of tennis fame)
Coke and ice
tarzan and jane
Peters and Lee
pearls and oysters
Alex Higgins and Snooker
Wembly and football
Wales and rugby
the Scotts and kilts
Torville and Dean
Chalk and cheese


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

Sun and moon
spider and web
Madonna and Guy Richie (I know they divorced, but they were a couple)
Hans Solo and Chewbacca the wookie
Sony and Cher
Ham and eggs
cats and dogs
Tom and Jerry
Kenny ball and his Jazz men (I know not technically a pair)
Steak and kidney (especially in a pie or pudding)
Parsley and Thyme
Sage and onion
paxo and chicken (or turkey)
egg and spoon
P's and Q's


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2009)

more like partners on footy pitch ha

giggs and beckham
bobby and jack charlton
ruud hullit and marco van basten


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 11, 2009)

steff09 said:


> bobby and jack charlton



Shouldn't that be Bobby Charlton and a comb over?


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Shouldn't that be Bobby Charlton and a comb over? :QUOTE]
> 
> ......


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

Dennis the Menace and Gnasher
Dastrdly and Mutly
Stockings and suspenders


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

Canon and Ball
Little and Large
Bernie Winters and Schnorbitz
Mike and Bernie Winters
Thomas the Tank Engine and friends (OK not technically a pair)
Janet and Allen Ahlberg (they write kids books)
Janet and John


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2009)

A Slug and a lettuce!

(have we had that? Haven't read them all!)


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2009)

salmon and cucumber
hinch and bracket
bric and brac
bacon and tomatoes
egg and soldiers
up and down
in and out
forwards and backwards
left and right


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

pen and ink
ball and chain
husband and wife
Captain Kirk and Mr Spock
Scotty and the Enterprise warp drive
docotor and nurse
soap and water
Shakespear and Ann Hathaway (she hathaway with words[ouch])


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

Morecomb and Wise
Flanagen and Allen
Edward and Mrs SImpson


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 11, 2009)

Bob the Builder & Wendy (or am I reading too much into things?!)
Iggle Piggle & Upsy Daisy (ditto!)

Need to watch less kids tv!


----------



## Caroline (Aug 11, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Bob the Builder & Wendy (or am I reading too much into things?!)
> Iggle Piggle & Upsy Daisy (ditto!)
> 
> Need to watch less kids tv!



I thought it was just me, also think I'm reading the same into the Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson relationship...

Kids TV is great cos you can read all kinds of things into those innocent little ramblings.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 11, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I thought it was just me, also think I'm reading the same into the Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson relationship...
> 
> Kids TV is great cos you can read all kinds of things into those innocent little ramblings.



He he!! Ok, this is a bit sad, but there was a Bob the Builder episode where Bob wakes up in Scoop's bucket...more or less as Wendy emerges from her house...looks just as though she'd kicked him out last night for being drunk or something!!  

Ok, now I really must go & get myself a life somewhere!...


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2009)

rosemary and fred west
myra hindley and ian brady
kray brothers
holmes and watson


----------



## Caroline (Aug 12, 2009)

Dolland and Aitchison 
C & A
Top hat and tails
Mrs Slocombe and Miss Brhams
soap and water
map and compass


----------



## Caroline (Aug 12, 2009)

Jason Donavan and Kylie Minogue
Scarlett O'Hara and Rhett Butler
Toast and marmalade
Paddington Bear and marmalde sandwiches


----------



## Caroline (Aug 12, 2009)

Mel and Kim
Salt 'n' Peppa (singing duo from 70's or 80's)


----------



## Caroline (Aug 13, 2009)

Knife and fork
fork and spoon
soup and croutons
jam and bread
bread and butter
Miss Piggy and Kermit the Frog
bat and ball
rain and WImbledon fortnight (although not this year)
rain and the ashes 
Mary and Joseph


----------



## Caroline (Aug 13, 2009)

We have come up with a lot of famous partners one way and another between us, and we are partners in support to each other, thanks everyone.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> We have come up with a lot of famous partners one way and another between us, and we are partners in support to each other, thanks everyone.



Awww thats lovely !! ((((hugs))))


----------

